# Roman Reigns Breakout Push



## SkintEastwood (Oct 27, 2013)

Everybody expects Punk, Bryan or Sheamus to win the Royal Rumble. But what if they have an unexpected winner in Roman Reigns and use it as a catalyst in the break up of The Shield. Something like this:


Reigns wins the Rumble by eliminating Daniel Bryan
Orton assumes he will face 'somebody on his level' - i.e John Cena at WM XXX
Signs of dissension start being shown between him, Shield and Orton.
WWE start pushing him being a member of the Anoa'i family, change his attire and he cuts babyface promos.
Reigns declares he wants to be the face of the WWE and challenges Orton. They brawl until The Shield pull him off.
The Shield stay united, but the question being whose side will Ambrose and Rollins be on on April 6th.

I'd prefer that to another McMahon family power struggle, Punk/Orton or God forbid - Cena/Orton. A logical way to end a near 18 month run for The Shield. And the opportunity to make a new headline babyface.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Batista had already been in the company 3 years, no chance Reigns gets that big of a push this soon.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns Batista (circa 2005) like push*

This kind of push could ruin Roman Regins. It's too soon.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns Batista (circa 2005) like push*

This would be awesome apart from the change of attire and attitude. But there's no way they'll have Reigns vs Orton for the title at WM30. I really want to see a Shield WWE title match before they split though.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns Batista (circa 2005) like push*



JAROTO said:


> This kind of push could ruin Roman Regins. It's too soon.


This.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Too risky. Winning the Rumble and THEN changing his gimmick/attire? no thanks. I'd much rather see Orton vs The Shield in a fatal four way.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

If Bryan doesn't win the rumble and have a major push, I tend to think it'll be Sheamus.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Give him a nice IC title reign first.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

I have no problem with them pushing him, nor do I think it is too soon.

The problem I foresee happening, is they are going to send him out and do 5 or more minutes of their scripted promos like they did with Batista and Ryback and it is going to be shit. Guys like them have a unique charisma about them where they are totally believable in what they do because of their size without being over the top characters. All they need is a few short impactful words to get the message across. Arnold Schwarzenegger got over in his movies with his size, but he was very monotone and certainly didn't do long intelligent monologues, but the people enjoyed in nonetheless. Don't see why WWE doesn't use this formula with their big guys.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Reigns isn`t as good as Batista, but he is probably the "one" in shield that turns baby face sooner or later. (waiting someone to quote and say Reigns is better than Batista)


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Reigns is better than Batista. Better in the ring that's for damn sure. The question will be is reigns gonna be booked right, if so, he's gonna be a star.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*



Figure4Leglock said:


> Reigns isn`t as good as Batista, but he is probably the "one" in shield that turns baby face sooner or later. (waiting someone to quote and say Reigns is better than Batista)


at this point in their wwe careers reigns is better. whether reigns becomes as big as star as batista became between 2005-10 is yet to be determined but batista was a very divisive character a year or so into his wwe career. alot of folks hated him and his push. here is an interesting fan report from a houseshow in early 2003



> 8- booker t def batista ... this may be the match that kills houston wrestling...let me explain i have been a hardcore fan since i was a lil baby..i am 28 now..i have been to lot of bad shows...and great shows but i have never left a show feeling so ripped off and so belittled..i am relatively easy to please when it comes to my wrestling...if they make an honest effort to put on a good main event even if it sucks then i can respect that...but batista..i really feel insulted that wwe has so little respect for its fans and our money...booker t is cool with me as half of a main event and though on tv he hasnt been pushed as a main eventer i feel he should be one....batista though jeeze all i have to say is W.T.F. they could have put jerico in that spot or closed the show with the dudleys tag match but they close a show with this and the fans respond by not paying attention to the match and many wound up leaving..i would estimate that once batista hit the ring 100-200 people hit the doors.


http://web.archive.org/web/20030904...ng.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=6689


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Too soon for a push. The guy needs to build a proper fan base by being in the midcard first.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Reigns is better than Batista. Better in the ring that's for damn sure. The question will be is reigns gonna be booked right, if so, he's gonna be a star.


Reigns better in the ring , probably. i can see him to be pushed to a mid card title like US or IC belt. Im not saying "never" , but the guy looks boring as hell . I think the plans WWE "if" they have any, begin to flourish after WM


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

He has no personality and no character. He nowhere near ready, however you can have the Shield break up as a good midcard match for WM. It would give them time to build all 3 as individuals. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Took Batista a few years to get that push yet the impatient fans of today want it NOW NOW NOW. Probably because the main event scene sucks, I get it but it's wear too early for him.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

I think a year long push (a slow one) is what is needed. Let him be the one to take Ambrose's title and then feud with him over it and then eventually fight with some top tier guys.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

He's not ready... yet.


----------



## Soccercobras1 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

i feel like it is the end of the Shield. They are getting to the point where fans do not see them as a threat anymore, especially due to their countless number of losses over the past few months.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Why do you want him to be pushed? So he can give shit promos and do nothing of use besides look cool and spear people?


----------



## Soccercobras1 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Reigns is better than Batista. Better in the ring that's for damn sure. The question will be is reigns gonna be booked right, if so, he's gonna be a star.


Roman Reigns are currently at best...a mid carder


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

This is why stables are very important for guys like Reigns. He may have the look but he was still very green when he debuted in WWE aswell as his lack of mic skills and personality. The stable allows him to work on these attributes without showing too much weakness. 

He isn't ready for a main event push yet but he is definetely improving and he has been booked very strong so far which has helped.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*



Soccercobras1 said:


> Roman Reigns are currently at best...a mid carder


there's more than one Regins?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*



Soccercobras1 said:


> i feel like it is the end of the Shield. They are getting to the point where fans do not see them as a threat anymore, especially due to their countless number of losses over the past few months.


thats why a sold out house on raw were chanting "this is awesome" at the shield and wyatts last monday on raw i suppose



Soccercobras1 said:


> Roman Reigns are currently at best...a mid carder


how many raw and sds main-events has reigns been involved in this year in some capacity. i bet its alot more than midcarders kofi, r-truth, ziggler, christian, sandow, miz or wade barrett


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

I think after the SHIELD breaks up he needs to be in a role where he can kick ass with little talking at first,maybe a henchmen for HHH then somehow HHH getting tired of him, thus leading to REIGNS face turn.

Either way I'm glad the fucking mods didn't merge this thread with the fucking SHIELD fangirl discussion. They've done it before and it pisses me off.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

God I love the idea of Roman Reigns eliminating Daniel Bryan to win the Rumble! That would be my permanent GIF for years.


----------



## Mr Heisenberg (Oct 23, 2013)

*Roman Reigns is a beast!*

After that match and that amazing performance, Reigns is officially amazing!!! It seems as if WWE is going to run with him!

What do you guys think of that match by Roman?? That entire match was really good but man he shined !


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

*And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

He's going to win the Royal Rumble and go on to beat John Cenar for the WHC at WrestleMania! You might as well go ahead and start calling him the goat.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

I came away impressed. He came away looking like a beast. I actually marked out when he hit Mysterio with that spear.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

Ermm, not sure how to take that. But anyway,

The guy has talent and a hell of a lot of charisma, plus the genetics.

From here he can go in a few different directions:

1) Singles run, powerhouse and a huge push.
2) Stays in the shield and the win tonight was just another win in record book for the shield.
3) the slow face turn, just in time for the RAW after Mania where he finally turns on Ambrose.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

Well... that escalated quickly.

The RR winning isn't too far fetched though. He's gonna be one badass face.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

He's the next star like Rollins and Ambrose but he's not winning the rumble.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

:ass Dat monster spear! :vince2
Roman Reigns is the new GOLDBERG! :mark:


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

I feel like Reigns best route for success is to go full blown MONSTER heel, he can turn face in a few years, there is a complete lack of top heels right now in the WWE. But you have the Cena/Punk/Bryan log jam at the top of the baby face chain. I think if Reigns went full EVIL, he could supplant Orton for that top heel spot and have some PHENOMENAL matches with Punk, Bryan, and Cena.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

He's been my favorite member of The Shield since forever, glad he's being booked to look dominant.


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

And he's trending now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Always liked Reigns and that was just fucking sick watching Reigns tonight.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

He deserved to come out top. Showed great dominance. Nailed it all.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*



The Boy Wonder said:


> God I love the idea of Roman Reigns eliminating Daniel Bryan to win the Rumble! That would be my permanent GIF for years.


Reigns will squash Bryan before he turns full face in a Raw match by overpowering his worthless submission. Bryan won't even be final four in the Rumble, he's considered a failed experiment.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

What I want to see happen is Reigns fueds with Ambrose over the U.S. Title first, if he's still the U.S. champion, or whoever the Intercontinental champion is. Have him win one of those two titles first, and give him a decent reign as champion.

Then, if all goes well, I'd say 2015 I'd like to see Reigns get pushed to the main event, and win the Royal Rumble in 2015. I think it's still too early to give him a mega push, but a slow push is fine by me.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

I absolutely cannot wait for the Internet to turn on him once he gets a mainevent face run.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

They are putting a rocket on Reigns, I wouldn't rule out a Rumble win and for him to be the one to take out HHH or Orton. I don't know if it is likely,but if they don't go full steam during mania season they for sure will afterwards.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

That was an amazing showing by Roman.

I feel like a proud father. :mark:


----------



## Seriousforaminute (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

After Ambrose and the RAs got eliminated early, my thought was that I didn't care who won as long as Reigns eliminated 4 guys. When it was down to 2 on 1 I realized I'd only be upset if Meysterio got the win. So naturally, I marked out super hard when Reigns hit that last spear.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> I absolutely cannot wait for the Internet to turn on him once he gets a mainevent face run.


Check The Shield thread. It has already started.

On another note I marked the hell out when he speared Rey :mark: :mark: :banderas


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

He'll look like a million bucks until Shaun Ricker and Mojo Rawley appear on tv. He has competition from Big E. Langston too.

And WWE has to continue burying Ryback or release him because if they even start booking him as a credible face again, he will surpass their handpicked boy quickly.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

why? He'll just be buried by Punk and Daniel Bryan. WWE clearly showed tonight they DON'T WANT monster heels


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

Honestly, Roman Reigns was incredibly impressive in that match, where as for me, Ambrose is still my favourite member of The Shield, nobody can say anything about that performance from Reigns at all ... he really upped his game tonight, not that he was never solid ... he was, but tonight seemed to have more energy from him I feel, maybe he was on the buzz of the push he knew he was getting also.

If this guy can improve more and more on the mic, he's going to be phenomenal .. however I still feel that all the guys in The Shield are absolute stars of the company, as long as they get the support to do so.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

Roman is awesome.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

He's getting the Batista push. Wouldn't be surprised if he does indeed win the Rumble. 

I wonder how long till people get sick of him


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

i feel the need to post this here :banderas










Plus The Shield celebrating their win after the match. I like how they forgot about the Real Americans.
http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-shield-celebrate-their-win-at-survivor-series-wwecom-exclusive-nov-24-2013-26166121


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Seriously, I haven't marked out to somebody winning in a LONG time. :lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

It's was no no surprise to me that Reign was going the first push out of the 3 and tonite's match just show that they're behind him.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

He still needs a LOT of work.. very limited in the ring and a minimalist move set. Other than the spear, what does he do well?

He needs a nice slow push so he can become a huge star. Have him take that US title off of Ambrose as a means to break up the shield.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Man, oh, man, Reigns is evolving before our eyes and I love it.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Meh. Spear is so overused these days, it seems like everybody's default finisher so it didn't make me that excited to see it four times in one match.

I think this kind of push is not the best solution to get a guy really over. People will get tired of this very easily and then turn on him, and with reason. Seeing guys as talented as Ambrose, Rollins, Rhodes and Cesaro being pushed aside to give Reigns 100% of the spotlight would make anyone mad. At least make the other guys seem competitive. This is just another case of WWE forcing people down our throats. Don't get me wrong, Reigns IS money, he oozes presence and charisma but then again, so does Cena. It takes someone really special to be in the spotlight for a long time, being constantly pushed and highlighted and still have unanimous support. So in my opinion a more gradual, slow build would be a better choice. Think a Batista-HHH type long-term storyline.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*



birthday_massacre said:


> Give him a nice IC title reign first.


With the state of the IC Title I think he's beyond it already just by doing what he did tonight.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Thing with Batista is that he had a ready made main event feud with Triple H. It was the end result of a storyline that last over two years. The feud Reigns has is with Rollins and Ambrose, who are both in the midcard. A feud with Orton or Triple H doesn't have nearly the same impact as Batista's did. You also have to add that Batista worked a lot more singles matches than Reigns has by this point. I cannot see a situation where he would be ready to main event WrestleMania 30.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

If he won the rumble and challenged at Mania, that would be a MONSTER push to the moon. Almost as fast and huge as Warrior's push. 
1. It doesn't work out so well in this day and age. 
2. For some reason, now booking has made it that there is only like a 60% chance that the wrestler they are pushing really hard wins his match. I don't know what good this logic serves but it is WWE for you.

Reigns losing (probably tapping to Cena) at his first big Mania match would ruin the rest of his career. Even if he wins, he's still too green to put on a Mania classic and everyone would just remember him for being very lackluster. 
Having your first Mania breakthrough not be amazing is just a huge tarnish on your career in the WWE. 
Basically you would get a solid, intense 3 months of Reigns then he would be doing about what Miz is doing now a year from this Mania.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Give him a run with the IC or Us title and maybe another tag team title run. I just want them to push him quickly like they did Ryback.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*



napalmdestruction said:


> I think this kind of push is not the best solution to get a guy really over. People will get tired of this very easily and then turn on him, and with reason. Seeing guys as talented as Ambrose, Rollins, Rhodes and Cesaro being pushed aside to give Reigns 100% of the spotlight would make anyone mad. At least make the other guys seem competitive. This is just another case of WWE forcing people down our throats. Don't get me wrong, Reigns IS money, he oozes presence and charisma but then again, so does Cena. It takes someone really special to be in the spotlight for a long time, being constantly pushed and highlighted and still have unanimous support. So in my opinion a more gradual, slow build would be a better choice. Think a Batista-HHH type long-term storyline.


this. 

I know people will just claim I'm trolling, but to put reigns in front of ambrose and rollins simply because he's a big guy who spears people is what's ruining wrestling. 
The guy showed nothing in that match except a few spears, and people are treating him like the second coming.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Reigns sold me tonight. Being there you could feel the energy the guy creates when he's in there. I really hope he keeps developing the character because he can be really entertaining to watch.


----------



## MANTI TEO (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*



Creative name said:


> He's the next star like Rollins and Ambrose but he's not winning the rumble.


I think Bryan wins the rumble


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Future WWE Champ like his cousin


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Don't fuck this up WWE. With Reigns you have a potential main eventer for years to come, don't do a Punk, Ziggler or Bryan and fuck him his push up and then lose interest.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

im not saying he cant be a big star in the future, but i think people are getting a little carried away here with reigns. hes always in tag matches , and barely talks on the mic. yes, he does an awesome spear and has a great look and presence but can he actually wrestle some singles matches before he gets anointed as the next batista .

forget his mic work , there are ways around that but i think the majority of ppl are just overlooking how raw he still is in the ring. he basically gets tagged in and does a monster spear , yet im supposed to believe that he is going to be a top star or hes ready to be built up now to become one ? i know people are desperate for new blood at the top, as am i but there are alot more guys who are ready and honestly deserve it way more then reigns at this point ....ziggler, sandow , barrett, cody rhodes just to name a few


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

And so the IWC turns on Reigns :lol You never disappoint me :lol


----------



## Austing (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

He's got the highest ceiling of anyone on the roster because of his look and the way he can move around the ring. He does need to get better on the mic though if he wants to be a main eventer. I'm definitely a fan though.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

He's one of my favorites. Can't wait for his push.. Just keep him away from HHH and he'll be fine.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Im really liking Reigns with each week passing. I hope they dont get too excited, give him a slow push. This guy can be a serious mainevent heel player by next year the same time.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

WWE will botch this.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

Roman Reigns will hopefully be slowly pushed throughout 2014 and possibly end up as a main event star by 2015 or 2016. Don't want to rush Reigns to the main event spotlight. They should take their time and actually get him over before ultimately putting him in the main event.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns Batista (circa 2005) like push*



SkintEastwood said:


> Everybody expects Punk, Bryan or Sheamus to win the Royal Rumble. But what if they have an unexpected winner in Roman Reigns and use it as a catalyst in the break up of The Shield. Something like this:
> 
> 
> Reigns wins the Rumble by eliminating Daniel Bryan
> ...





JAROTO said:


> This kind of push could ruin Roman Regins. It's too soon.


It never ruined Del Rio!


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

I called this since the start of Shield. CLEARLY Roman Reigns was the best part of the group and the one destined to a star. He got the look, intensity, and the presence. In the Shield, it always been:

Roman Reigns > Seth Rollins >>>>> Dean Ambrose


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> He'll look like a million bucks until Shaun Ricker and Mojo Rawley appear on tv. He has competition from Big E. Langston too.


This ^

Then he'll look like a trillion bucks.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

only if he was better on mic..


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*



Fortitude said:


> From here he can go in a few different directions:
> 
> 1) Singles run, powerhouse and a huge push.
> 2) Stays in the shield and the win tonight was just another win in record book for the shield.
> 3) the slow face turn, just in time for the RAW after Mania where he finally turns on Ambrose.


_I couldn't agree more with all 3 of these, let the guy slowly build himself up before breaking away from The Shield and on his own no need in rushing him straight to the Main Event look what it did for Ryback._


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

God I hate Mojo Rawley. Can't see anything in him.


----------



## Aaron510 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

I would like to see him lead shield against wyatt family in wrestlemania..

that is the match that is good for business


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

WrestleMania 30 is too soon. Give it more time. Build him up. Make the people want it. Somewhere by SummerSlam or WrestleMania 31, the time will come for Roman Reigns.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Even Reigns' incredible showing and fantastic booking (and of Rollins too) couldn't salvage this shitty fuck of a PPV unfortunately.

If only you could buy PPVs by each quarter. Just find wherever the Shield are and only buy and watch that part of the show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Favourite member of the shield.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

I didn't expect them to go all the way with this. I thought Mysterio would eventually win the match but I'm glad he didn't. Reigns looked like a beast. He has a great look and he seems to get "it". If booked right he has a great future.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Another person here that marked out at the spear on Rey. I literally jumped and instinctively started clapping at the TV screen.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

This time next year when Roman Reigns, presuming he is pushed like most of us believe he is about to be, turns out to be total shit?

Can someone please give me one reason to back this guy other than 'He looks badass' or 'his spear'? because as of right now, the guy really isn't worth the hype he's getting here.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

So were you patiently waiting until today to unleash all the Reigns hate? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Probably wouldn't laugh. Not really something I find humorous.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

Yeah, he has a killer move and the Shield tag formula protecting him. Keep in mind his only singles match, a RAW mainevent, was a DB carry job. Plus, the way this company is setup, I could see Triple H beating him at Summerslam anyway for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Roman Reigns turns out to be total shit












Sorry, I don't agree with you.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

I wouldn't laugh, but wish they had spent their time on someone else instead if that happened.
Or another scenario is he becomes a huge main event star, then decides to do movies like his cousin(the rock) and never wrestles again until there are once in a lifetime matches with him against Big E.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> My personal opinion is the only thing that matters.


Fixed it for ya.

I don't get how people complain about this company pushing the same faces in the main event in this company one minute. Then the WWE "powers that be" push some new talent (Roman Reigns, Big E, Bray Wyatt) and some people are STILL complaining!

What do you want even!?!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



CruelAngel77 said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> I don't get how people complain about this company pushing the same faces in the main event in this company one minute. Then the WWE "powers that be" push some new talent (Roman Reigns, Big E, Bray Wyatt) and some people are STILL complaining!
> 
> What do you want even!?!


I'm cool with big E being pushed, but pushing reigns over rollins and ambrose is stupidity.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Gandhi said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Seriously, I haven't marked out to somebody winning in a LONG time. :lol


This 

Was dreading that rey was gunna do his usual 619 stuff but BAM spear marked out like fuk


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shadow455 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

Roman reigns can talk though both rollins and reigns are better on the mic than people give them credit for because while their not ambrose they are better than a lot of guys on the roster in that department.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*



Reaper Jones said:


> Another person here that marked out at the spear on Rey. I literally jumped and instinctively started clapping at the TV screen.


Same thing. I legit got excited and it was awesome. It hasn't happened in a long while concerning wrestling.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out to be green or at the very least limited in the ring. I like him A LOT, but he's received limited exposure so far. When he starts wrestling singles matches every week, that's when the hatorade might hit the fan.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

The elephant in the room...

I think as males, we need to be able to acknowledge when a guy is handsome. It doesn't make you gay. Most of you pretend like you can't tell the difference.

Dude is good looking and is going to be a star for that simple reason. Same as Orton. This is why people get pushed. Looks, build, then talking and ability. If your talking and ability are at least decent you will probably be pushed.

He's going to end up being a huge star, no doubt about it.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



CM Jewels said:


> The elephant in the room...
> 
> I think as males, we need to be able to acknowledge when a guy is handsome. It doesn't make you gay. Most of you pretend like you can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Yep a big ole handsome version of Rhino.... Er Rhyno... 

I do like Reigns I think he has potential, but he is green and is being well protected. Batista was too and he turned out great so if they invest in him and he works hard at improving he will be a $$$ for Vince


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

*Roman reigns spot was awesome*

Match was great. This is why wwe needs big guys. Him beating all 4 people looked real and legit. If this was done by mysterio or daniel bryan it would have been cringe worthy. I dont care if he cant talk but hes damn good in the ring. He should be next paul heyman guy.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

I don't give a fuck about Dean Malenko.

If Reigns can do 5 moves, but they look devestating, and he looks cool doing it, and says some cool shit, it works for me.... Just don't be corny like Cena


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Roman reigns spot was awesome*



witcher said:


> He should be next paul heyman guy.


He should actually be the next WWE guy. I hope finally after so many years that WWE will make it right when it comes to pushing a guy the right way and it looks like they did it right with Roman


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



CM Jewels said:


> The elephant in the room...
> 
> I think as males, we need to be able to acknowledge when a guy is handsome. It doesn't make you gay. Most of you pretend like you can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...


Two things:

- Triple Nose isn't exactly known for his looks :hhh2
- A lot of women seem to drool over the other two members of The Shield as well

Rollins is the best of the group in the ring, and Ambrose is the best on the mic. Reigns has improved, but I didn't see him do much as the sole survivor of his team aside from spears and more spears. I don't mind Reigns getting a chance in the main event someday, but I don't agree with the way he's been exceptionally protected, nor do I think his main event run should come in 2014. I'd give him a solid midcard run and possibly make him the IC champion. If he proves himself, then maybe he can win the rumble in 2015 and challenge for the title at Wrestlemania.

But yeah, we've seen just how the WWE works over the past couple of years. Their true stars are predetermined, for the most part. Bryan was fired, squashed in 18 seconds, and mocked repeatedly for his appearance. Despite still managing to become the most over guy for a while, they never fully committed themselves to making him look like "the guy". Reigns, however, has been carefully cushioned since The Shield arrived and will probably get pushed to the moon in the very near future. I've come to accept that it's all about who the machine is behind, and not always who the fans ask for. Why else would Del Rio hog the world title for the entirety of 2013? I'm not saying Reigns is bad or can't deliver as a top guy, but it's just an interesting observation.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



Dudechi said:


> I don't give a fuck about Dean Malenko.
> 
> If Reigns can do 5 moves, but they look devestating, and he looks cool doing it, and says some cool shit, it works for me.... Just don't be corny like Cena


That's about it. We need a badass face in the main event. Enough of the pandering kiddy crap.

I would say when the Shield breaks apart he should have a solid mid card run before he goes into the main event.

I don't know why someone would take perverse pleasure in the WWE screwing up someone's career push. :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

Yep he needs more singles matches under his belt but if you were Vince, you'd be a fool not to recognize the money making potential this guy has. Invest in him and he will return it tenfold.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Afraid I couldn't watch it due to work and tiredness from flying home. However the Wiki spoilers make me feel good. Will try and find a place on the net to watch my boy being a future World Champ.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

I hope that he becomes a star but imo he needs a lot of work to do..


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

I think there is no question that Roman Reigns is going to be getting a MAJOR push.

Keep in mind that people like The Rock, Randy Orton, and John Cena have won for their Survivor Series teams before and that was usually before a big push.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

he's always been the star of Shield.

Next year or 15 is going to be his year.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*



BlandyBoreton83 said:


> Don't fuck this up WWE. With Reigns you have a potential main eventer for years to come, don't do a Punk, Ziggler or Bryan and fuck him his push up and then lose interest.


lol. Punk has been champion for 400 days and you still moan about him being depushed.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Its good to see but im still really not sure aboht Reigns as a face. Are they hoping hes going to be the next edge? 

They have a good chance of making stars out every member of the shieldso i hope they put the tike and effort into every one of them as tgey desere it.

Also the possibilities of Rollins VS stars like Bryan, Reigns, Cesaro, Dolph, Sami Zayn (one day)) excitesthe life out of me


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Does anyone else get tired of people switching their admiration of wrestlers depending on when they are getting pushed or not? I mean there seems to be a drastic lack of loyalty in the IWC.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

They're pulling the trigger it seems. Hopefully it's not too soon for Reigns to be on his own. He was impressive here, but there's always the chance WWE will get bored of him and he'll enter Ryback territory of doing nothing.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

I love Benoit-Guerrero-Hart-Malenko types as much as the next guy, but I really miss having a Goldberg-Batista-Lesnar esque ass kicker. Watching Reigns whop ass last night made me feel like a kid again. Just saying.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

Here's the thing that amazes me about the hate Reigns is getting here. People are questioning his lack of moves. Look at the wrestlers who at different times in the wrestlemania era have been the biggest stars of WWE. Unquestionably they are Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin and The Rock. Sorry to break the news to you but none of those guys were Daniel Bryan technical in the ring but they all had that presence and it factor. That is something that Reigns is showing. If he just kept The Spear, Samoan Drop, Superman Punch, his finisher from NXT, a powerslam, a few headbuts and punches he's already got just as many moves as the three biggest stars ever. I'm not all for pushing a guy just because they are big but Reigns has been consistently in great matches since his debut albeit as part of The Shield but still. The fact of the matter is Roman Reigns is the guy WWE has been looking for since the debut of Randy Orton a guy who has almost unlimited potential. So he should get his opportunity now let's see what he does with that opportunity.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

I think it is way to soon for him to be pushed. Being a Swagger fan, I know all about how horrible a person's career can turn out when they're pushed too soon.
I think Reigns has amazing potential, but he's too young, too green, and isn't over enough. Let the Shield break up first - let him get out their and work independently instead of being known as the "Powerhouse of the Shield". Also, he's tragically bland character wise and sounds incredibly forced on the mic. I want to see him actually survive and be popular on his own and I think they put him over way too strongly at Survivor Series. It doesn't help they killed an momentum the Real Americans (and you can even go by saying he killed any credibility the other members of the Shield had) by putting him over when he's still just the silent strong guy in a _*stable*_ that's over. I need to see him by himself, I really do. Otherwise, I can't judge fully.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*



Big Dog said:


> Does anyone else get tired of people switching their admiration of wrestlers depending on when they are getting pushed or not? I mean there seems to be a drastic lack of loyalty in the IWC.


Yes. Let me guess, you witnessed it with Barrett? That's what we call bandwagon fans.

They must be from Miami. :troll 

I missed the first half of the PPV, I'm gonna have to check this match out.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*



Big Dog said:


> Does anyone else get tired of people switching their admiration of wrestlers depending on when they are getting pushed or not? I mean there seems to be a drastic lack of loyalty in the IWC.


It doesn't bother me but it's pretty apparent. 

Damien Sandow:

-has feud with Cody Rhodes, Team Rhodes Scholars, MITB winner; no one bats an eye
-loses to John Cena; "OMG!! He got buried! He was next in line to be world champion!"


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Indeed he is a beast, I cant wait until his big push really gets gowing, 99% of you lot will be so mad whilst us 1% will be marching to the top of the hill. You no what let me go on tumblr to gloat

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

"Total shit" is overboard. The guy IS talented, and he is suited to wrestling. However, he needs several more years of experience, especially as a singles guy, before he gets the push to the main event. Right now, if they megapushed him, he'd be exposed for his lack of experience in the ring and in speaking.

Basically, megapush him now, he will flop, and you will sour people on him for the future (just like Sheamus, Del Rio, and countless others), instead of having a top star in him if you just wait a few years. It's stupid, too, if they are thinking "well we need new stars ASAP!", because they just turned down having a new star in Bryan, for no reason other than "_I simply can't personally stand that he's short, and that's what matters in top stars, right? Not that they're popular or well booked or making money, it's that they must be exactly what I want to see on a poster!_". Reigns is 27, he has YEARS ahead of him. Bryan is in the prime of his career now, they should be making huge bank with him, with Reigns becoming ready within a few years.



tbp82 said:


> Here's the thing that amazes me about the hate Reigns is getting here. People are questioning his lack of moves. Look at the wrestlers who at different times in the wrestlemania era have been the biggest stars of WWE. Unquestionably they are Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin and The Rock. Sorry to break the news to you but none of those guys were Daniel Bryan technical in the ring but they all had that presence and it factor. That is something that Reigns is showing. If he just kept The Spear, Samoan Drop, Superman Punch, his finisher from NXT, a powerslam, a few headbuts and punches he's already got just as many moves as the three biggest stars ever. I'm not all for pushing a guy just because they are big but Reigns has been consistently in great matches since his debut albeit as part of The Shield but still. The fact of the matter is Roman Reigns is the guy WWE has been looking for since the debut of Randy Orton a guy who has almost unlimited potential. So he should get his opportunity now let's see what he does with that opportunity.


Austin, pre-neck injury, was a _very_ good wrestler, one of the company's best.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



Ithil said:


> "Total shit" is overboard. The guy IS talented, and he is suited to wrestling. However, he needs several more years of experience, especially as a singles guy, before he gets the push to the main event. Right now, if they megapushed him, he'd be exposed for his lack of experience in the ring and in speaking.
> 
> Basically, megapush him now, he will flop, and you will sour people on him for the future (just like Sheamus, Del Rio, and countless others), instead of having a top star in him if you just wait a few years. It's stupid, too, if they are thinking "well we need new stars ASAP!", because they just turned down having a new star in Bryan, for no reason other than "_I simply can't personally stand that he's short, and that's what matters in top stars, right? Not that they're popular or well booked or making money, it's that they must be exactly what I want to see on a poster!_". Reigns is 27, he has YEARS ahead of him. Bryan is in the prime of his career now, they should be making huge bank with him, with Reigns becoming ready within a few years.
> 
> ...


You could've added WCW version of Austin as well but, WWE version of Austin was basically a brawler he put on good matches but lets not pretend Austin was a Guerrero or Malenko in the ring. Also, for the record when Austin was pushed to the top of the WWE it was post-neck injury.


----------



## Kfchicken (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*

He obviously won't be pushed aa Main event worthy, maybe a "Bobby Lashley" or "Luther Reigns" role at most


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



Kfchicken said:


> He obviously won't be pushed aa Main event worthy, maybe a "Bobby Lashley" or "Luther Reigns" role at most


Luther Reigns was a mid-card henchmen, and Bobby Lashley, they tried to push to the main event, but he completely sucked and then quit.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

The dude absolutely nailed it last night! Give him some singles title ASAP!


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*



Big Dog said:


> Does anyone else get tired of people switching their admiration of wrestlers depending on when they are getting pushed or not? I mean there seems to be a drastic lack of loyalty in the IWC.


Happens all the time on here.

People on here seem to mark for guys who are not being pushed / about to run heel / on a losing streak / not on TV a lot.

Just gives people the chance to moan.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

I've been saying for months that Roman Reigns is the real star of that team when most of the IWC were saying its Ambrose. He can still improve in a few areas but overall he has the look, size and ability to be a major player and it obvious WWE knows this now. He's awesome.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> ... Can someone please give me one reason to back this guy other than 'He looks badass' or 'his spear'? because as of right now, the guy really isn't worth the hype he's getting here.


Worked ok for this guy.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

I agree with above, he does have all those qualities and being placed in a team first was the right thing to do as it gets him comfortable and he gets a rub off Ambrose and Rollins being indy guys and experienced. He was clearly the star of the Shield, i really don't know how others didn't see it a long time ago. When he splits from the Shield the crowd will stay behind him, as with everyone though we can only hope WWE doesn't mess it up!


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

Too soon, drag out a split until triple threat at mania, all go seperate ways, have him win next years mitb or rumble


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Roman Reigns is the man, WHAT A MATCH.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

Star making performance. The fans popped for it as well. Reigns needs some work but he'll get there. His major push will come after mania. Good starting point.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

Mold him like Batista.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Roman Reigns is a beast!*

i think tonights ss was the official word from wwe:reigns is our next golden bou AND I LOVE IT BUT....
he will soon get the cena treatment sad


----------



## Paul Heyman's guy (Nov 25, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

I just hope they take their time with him. The guy is only 28, the best years for him are still ahead for sure. But dat spear though :mark: I mentioned this in another thread but I hope they protect his finisher like the rain maker from Okada in Japan. Once he hits that no matter what, it's pretty much game over. If they do the same with his spear it could be pretty epic...


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

:mark::mark::mark:
BUT.....I DOUBT HE WILL BE ABLE TO HANDLE THE HATE THE WAY CENA IS ABLE TO.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Am I the only one who is gonna laugh...*



tbp82 said:


> You could've added WCW version of Austin as well but, WWE version of Austin was basically a brawler he put on good matches but lets not pretend Austin was a Guerrero or Malenko in the ring. Also, for the record when Austin was pushed to the top of the WWE it was post-neck injury.


Austin was fantastic in the ring in 2001.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

*Is Roman Reigns Ready....*

for a Batistaesque push. They both made have/had the same time frame to make it work. And they both can/did turn face. They both have/had a heel champion to go against for WM. Batista spent about 2 years in evolution as an understudy whereas the Reigns has only been active for a year. Now if there was no unification match which is about to happen, we have two champions, Could Reigns right now emulate what Batista did in 05?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Roman Reigns - Batista (circa 2005) like push*

*bangs head against wall* Seriously, stop over hyping wrestlers, it wasn't so long ago everyone was up Cesaro's ass, before that Wyatts, now it's Reigns.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*



Fortitude said:


> Ermm, not sure how to take that. But anyway,
> 
> The guy has talent *and a hell of a lot of charisma*, plus the genetics.
> 
> ...


Charisma is shouting awooooogaaaaa?

He's as charismatic as a sack of white dog turds


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*

Winning last night, then chilling on one knee with his hair over his face, then the hair flip back..... Climbing the ring post the way he did.... the entire post match victory lap thing really... thats charisma. 

If you don't know that those little nuances are what make or break guys you don't know pro wrestling.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*



Dudechi said:


> Winning last night, *then chilling on one knee with his hair over his face, then the hair flip back*..... Climbing the ring post the way he did.... the entire post match victory lap thing really... thats charisma.
> 
> If you don't know that those little nuances are what make or break guys you don't know pro wrestling.


Or you're just an over analytical mark its wrestling not a fucking shampoo commercial


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: And so it begins, Roman Reigns is the next huge star!*



Goat Face Killer said:


> Or you're just an over analytical mark its wrestling not a fucking shampoo commercial


Nah... its always been the little things that separate the best of the best from average guys. Its been spoken about time and time again in interviews by some of the industries best. 


Don't get all mad, ringo, because you are simple. The world needs guys to bag groceries.


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Is Roman Reigns Ready....*

well apparently his hair flicking skills are main event material


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Is Roman Reigns Ready....*

ONLY if the crowd is giving him pops like batista before the RR approaches.......
THEN AND ONLY THEN YOU GIVE HIM A BATISTA TYPE PUSH.
if not then build him up as a credilbe face monster upto RR2015 then have him win the RR and challenge cena for the unified wwe title at wm31(if taker/cena happens then replace cena with orton) and have him go clean.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, I think him being the lone survivor last night is going to be the start of him becoming a huge star for a long time to come in the WWE.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

The entire Shield had a promo on the website where they all seemed like a team, no animosity yet.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

There was a small roman reigns chant when he eliminated 2 guys. I think he will get good pops when he goes face


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

tducey said:


> Yeah, I think him being the lone survivor last night is going to be the start of him becoming a huge star for a long time to come in the WWE.


I was thinking this as well, last night was the start of a huge push for Reigns.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

After last night it seems his bound to get a push


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Roman Reigns tied Aja Kong's elimination record with four eliminations. Aja Kong accomplished this in a 4-on-4 match. Diesel previously eliminated three (as others have), and helped lead to the countout elimination of a fourth man, but this doesn't count as a fourth elimination.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

tducey said:


> Yeah, I think him being the lone survivor last night is going to be the start of him becoming a huge star for a long time to come in the WWE.


It's the start of a huge push. WWE has confused them giving guys their offical "our guy" superpush with guys actually being stars. Whether Reigns can make it remains to be seen. He's been extremely protected for this last year, in a singles super push, there is no such possibility.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Roman needs to keep his Shield attire.
With all his gifts, he still runs the risk of being a generic face.

The black outfit makes him seem like a mercenary, a Bane-style character who's soft spoken but can kick seven shades of shit out of you.
The spear's awesome, he's got that amazing flying punch, keep him in the SWAT gear and you'll make him a wonderfully striking, unique talent when he eventually goes solo.

There's not always something wrong with style over substance. The Ultimate Warrior had a ton of stuff that drew attention from the quality of his matches, and the guy's a frigging legend. Roman has the added benefit of having few shortcomings than the Warrior, but he still needs to be protected and kept as unique and visually striking as possible.

This kid is going to be huge, trust me.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

if this guy wins the Rumble i'll laugh!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks, can work a ring, size, can talk very well in interviews. Get him to work on those mic skills and he'll fly.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

OP needs to settle down. I want Reigns to get his push to the top next year, but at the END of next year. A Sheamus type push would be terrible.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no hurry for him. Cena will be here for many years to come so let him get experience with veterans. Pushed to hard and he will show to many weaknesses so better let him do his own thing right now and grow as a performer. The one who decided to put him in the shield is a genius and him in it made both the group better and reigns himself gets alot of exposure with showing his strenght and so far no weaknesses.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

how can he fit on top right now anyway? you have Bryan, Punk, Cena, Orton....he'd be number 5 easily....there isn't room for him. And he can't win the rumble because why would he get a title shot at the top title before he even proves himself with the IC, US or anything of that sort?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

They're obviously behind this guy %100 and will push him to the moon. I can definitely see him pinning Orton cleanly maybe CM Punk and Bryan as well. But do you guys think they'll have him beat Cena? I could see it but definitely not cleanly.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Can we let this guy cut a few promos on his own before we crown him undisputed champ? It's obvious they're high on this guy, but we may be getting ahead of ourselves a bit with him


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Could we possibly calm the F*ck down about Reigns. This is the WWE we are talking about. There current plans don't mean sh*t because next week it could all change.

Let's wait until he wins a title or goes over someone as a singles competitor that is a main eventer and THEN we can start hyping him up as a challenger to Cena.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

I hope Reigns doesn't win a World Title for at least another two years or so.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

didn't he spear him and pin him in one of the tag matches? if not mistaken


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



JY57 said:


> didn't he spear him and pin him in one of the tag matches? if not mistaken


He did spear him but Cena didn't take the pin in that match. C'mon now :kobe8

As for going over him cleanly :lmao :lmao According to Cena The Rock didn't beat him cleanly because mentally Cena beat himself :jordan3 Sooo according to Cena the only person to beat him cleanly recently was Daniel Bryan. Soooo the next person that's probably going to beat him cleanly is Vacant for his retirement match.


----------



## TheGreatestMan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Too early to say. Let's not jump the gun


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



SubZero3:16 said:


> He did spear him but Cena didn't take the pin in that match. C'mon now :kobe8
> 
> As for going over him cleanly :lmao :lmao According to Cena The Rock didn't beat him cleanly because mentally Cena beat himself :jordan3 Sooo according to Cena the only person to beat him cleanly recently was Daniel Bryan. Soooo the next person that's probably going to beat him cleanly is Vacant for his retirement match.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgN98TLGCDM

apparently he did (just found it on WWE Youtube page) but guess you can say its not clean because of his ankle.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgN98TLGCDM
> 
> apparently he did (just found it on WWE Youtube page) but guess you can say its not clean because of his ankle.


I stand corrected. I remember Cole harping on and on about the ankle. So it never registered in my mind as a win. Although I could never figure out what an ankle has to do with getting a shoulder off a ground. But I guess it wasn't a clean win.

As I said before unless Vince magically attaches himself to Reigns I can't see him ever going over Cena cleanly not even in the coming years.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Where is all this Reigns hype coming from all of a sudden?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Could we possibly calm the F*ck down about Reigns.


Nope :dance


I think if WWE continue booking Reigns so strong and as their main upcoming talent, and assuming Reigns gets over as fuck like he should, then within the next three years, Reigns will defeat Cena in a 'passing of the torch' type match.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

As most of you has said, I think it is a little bit too soon to say for sure.

But without over analysing it I will speculate. I would guess at this moment in time that Reigns will pin him clean. As well as every other big name.


----------



## Bordo (Nov 26, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

They pushed Ryback to the moon,and look where he is now.Ryback has better mic skills than Reigns.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Reigns is amazing. fuck the "let's wait a year or two" shit that's how you cool guys off and end up with Cena on top for a decade. if they put the strap on Reigns i would start watching again.

strike while the iron is fucking hot damnit.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Too much hype on Reigns. I prefer Ambrose than that big guy tho.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



H.I.M. said:


> Where is all this Reigns hype coming from all of a sudden?


Seriously? Where were you when Reigns won a Survivor Series elimination match practically by himself? 

Personally would love to see Reigns and Rock vs Ambrose and Rollins at Wrestlemania. Shield turning on Reigns and getting the better of him for weeks until his cousin Dwayne comes back and turns the tide. Throw in some Samoan drops and you're golden.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

ROFL you guys aren't serious? I like him, but seriously are you guys this delusional? LOL 

Let me see the guy actually cut a promo, let a lone a good one LOOOL

This thread is just embarrassing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

remember all those amazing promos Goldberg cut.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

I'll never understand some members of the IWC. 

Dammit I'm bored. Push someone new. I'm sick of Cena. I'm sick of the same people.

So, here comes Reigns, a young, new, talented individual...

...And the response? 

Calm down. He ain't ready yet. Give him time. Why the hype? Why is everyone excited about him? Why all of a sudden?

:hayley2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgN98TLGCDM
> 
> apparently he did (just found it on WWE Youtube page) but guess you can say its not clean because of his ankle.


its still a clean pin, a non clean pin is when someone cheats to win. there was no cheating with that pin fall.

it was clean.


----------



## Moxie (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

lol, you guys are so excited about this


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



D.B. Cooper said:


> I'll never understand some members of the IWC.
> 
> Dammit I'm bored. Push someone new. I'm sick of Cena. I'm sick of the same people.
> 
> ...


its because Daniel Bryan should be the next in line for a title run. And Reigns is the least talented out of the three in the shield. sure he is the biggest but both Rollins and Ambrose are better than him.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Reigns pinning Cena :lmao are you kidding me? Cena would even kick out if a truck hit him driving 100 mph.


Cena wins!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



jarrelka said:


> Reigns pinning Cena :lmao are you kidding me? Cena would even kick out if a truck hit him driving 100 mph.
> 
> 
> Cena wins!


yeah let's pretend he's never done a clean job in the past.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



D.B. Cooper said:


> I'll never understand some members of the IWC.
> 
> Dammit I'm bored. Push someone new. I'm sick of Cena. I'm sick of the same people.
> 
> ...


He can afford to wait a little bit. Just because he's over doesn't means he's ready. I still think it's a better payoff to push Roman Reigns, yes, but let it be a steady kind of push that allows him to develop in the ring and as a character. Right now, at best, he's the breakout star of the Shield. Okay, but what about Roman Reigns himself? He's still a part of a bigger story, being the Shield, and not one that we as an audience has gotten to know very well. All we know about him is that he has a loud roar and his spears are awesome. Sticking a world title on him just because you don't want John Cena or Randy Orton to be in the title picture, doesn't do him justice. If you're sick and tired of John Cena and Randy Orton, then wouldn't you be more adamant to have basically anyone in that spot BUT them? What distinctive reasoning does Roman Reigns have to be a world champion? I can understand Daniel Bryan and CM Punk. They're both over with the crowd, can wrestle a good match, have a lot of charisma, and have been proven to be parallels to John Cena; highlighted with the Punk/Cena feud in 2011 and Daniel Bryan calling Cena a "parody of a wrestler". Those would be worthy candidates in my eyes. But Roman Reigns? I just don't see it. As long as he doesn't get buried or underutilized, he should be fine.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Let's see if he can even get over first. As it stands him nor The Shield are as popular as CM Punk or Daniel Bryan when they were heels. He's pretty low on the list of those who should beat Cena clean.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



scrilla lee said:


> yeah let's pretend he's never done a clean job in the past.


yeah like Cena didn't just job to Daniel Bryan at summerslam.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

I have never been a fan of monster pushes, which is why I'm unhappy over what they seem to be doing with Reigns right now, as of oppose to most of you.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

He already pinned him after a Spear, seemed clean to me.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



Hannibal Lector said:


> Seriously? Where were you when Reigns won a Survivor Series elimination match practically by himself?
> 
> Personally would love to see Reigns and Rock vs Ambrose and Rollins at Wrestlemania. Shield turning on Reigns and getting the better of him for weeks until his cousin Dwayne comes back and turns the tide. Throw in some Samoan drops and you're golden.


Well I didn't watch Survivor Series so maybe that's where this explosion of support has come from.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



YoungGun_UK said:


> He already pinned him after a Spear, seemed clean to me.


So you'd include Edge's cash in on Cena as 'clean' as well? Very ambiguous.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



D.B. Cooper said:


> I'll never understand some members of the IWC.
> 
> Dammit I'm bored. Push someone new. I'm sick of Cena. I'm sick of the same people.
> 
> ...


*You're dealing with 2 extremes. Like always, the answer is in the middle somewhere. People don't want the same people in the main-event every single year, but there have been enough examples of wrestlers getting too much too soon that people are sick of it. A nice slow build would be good for Reigns seeing as he has more to learn about mic-wise and ring-wise.
*


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



OXI said:


> Nope :dance
> 
> 
> I think if WWE continue booking Reigns so strong and as their main upcoming talent, and assuming Reigns gets over as fuck like he should, then within the next three years, Reigns will defeat Cena in a 'passing of the torch' type match.


You have way too much faith in WWE


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*

Would love to see him pin Cena, in fact I love to see anyone pin Cena because I simply cannot stand the guy.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Reigns has a great look, is strong, is a good worker and is very good looking. He has all the attributes needed to be a top babyface for the WWE, I certainly see his long term future as a babyface rather than heel that's for sure. Before he gets that big main event push he certainly needs a more defined character and personality which is the only real thing he lacks but that can be easily solved in the future when he moves away from The Shield.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

To be honest, has Roman Reigns at any point ever NOT been pushed? From his debut it's been all straight push. . .there basically hasn't been a single scrap of negative booking attached to this guy even once yet.

It's easy to look good when you're that protected. . .I am curious to see how he'd look if he actually had to job for a month or two. As far as I know he only has one loss in the entire first year of his career. WWE is kinda going overboard with him imo. Stronger push than Sheamus.

I'm not sure he has the full talent to be a singles star already, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Will Roman Reigns ever go over Cena cleanly?*



D.B. Cooper said:


> I'll never understand some members of the IWC.
> 
> Dammit I'm bored. Push someone new. I'm sick of Cena. I'm sick of the same people.
> 
> ...


Don't lump me in there. I only care about my guys reaching their potential. :draper2


Not any new guy will do and I really don't like Reigns enough to enjoy a superman push. I think it'll be a waste too.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Roman reigns will never be the man.*

How can people think reigns will be the next rock or austin?
He has the charisma of a potato and the wrestling skills of goldberg without half as cool of a gimmick. 
If anyone in the shield has potential to big its ambrose because he has character in abundance and the skills to back up his promos.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*

Reigns has the Batista/Goldberg look and is good looking to attract the women. I say he'll be the most popular. Also I see nothing in Ambrose especially in the ring.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*

Who said he was the next Rock or Austin?


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*



Ungratefulness said:


> Reigns has the Batista/Goldberg look and is good looking to attract the women. I say he'll be the most popular. Also I see nothing in Ambrose especially in the ring.


He is no where near as jacked as either of those guys, and if you can't see talent in ambrose you are not looking, if the wwe gives him more freedom in the ring you will see that he is monumentally talented.


SoupBro said:


> Who said he was the next Rock or Austin?


Half this forum says he will be the face of the company.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*

Vince has a massive boner for Reigns right now. In my opinion he isn't ready but with the push he is getting and the way his weaknesses are being covered up, don't be surprised if he is crazily over soon.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*



lifebane said:


> He is no where near as jacked as either of those guys, and if you can't see talent in ambrose you are not looking, if the wwe gives him more freedom in the ring you will see that he is monumentally talented.
> 
> 
> Half this forum says he will be the face of the company.


Ambrose is talented when there is an abundance of weapons to use. That won't happen in the WWE. He can cut a great promo and is decent in the ring, but i wouldn't go as far to say he is monumentally talented in the ring.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*



lifebane said:


> He is no where near as jacked as either of those guys, and if you can't see talent in ambrose you are not looking, if the wwe gives him more freedom in the ring you will see that he is monumentally talented.
> 
> 
> Half this forum says he will be the face of the company.


*That's still not saying he'll be Rock or Austin. Cena is the face of the company and he's not Rock nor Austin*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*



Y2Jbabyy said:


> Ambrose is talented when there is an abundance of weapons to use. That won't happen in the WWE. He can cut a great promo and is decent in the ring, but i wouldn't go as far to say he is monumentally talented in the ring.


Ambrose works a perfect heel style. Make the face look like a face and avoid popping the crowd. He will be in that number one heel spot when WWE give him a solid character of his own and consistent mic time/feuds.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I think Reigns will end up being the next Randy Orton, he probably won't be the face of the company but I can see him being the #2 guy who can still main event PPV's if need be and can fill the #1 spot for a short amount of time if he had to.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

It would kill him. Even the 2015 rumble may be too early. 2016 would be a good year.


----------



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: Roman reigns will never be the man.*



Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Ambrose works a perfect heel style. Make the face look like a face and avoid popping the crowd. He will be in that number one heel spot when WWE give him a solid character of his own and consistent mic time/feuds.


Ambrose has showed nothing in the ring since he has been on the WWE main roster. He has cut a few decent promos but hasn't done anything special. I have absolutely no doubts he will be a star when he is on his own, and starts cutting the promos we know he can cut. But Ambrose is nothing special in the ring. He does enough and only just enough in the ring. I would go as far to say he is quite possibly the worst in ring Shield member.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

insanitydefined said:


> I think Reigns will end up being the next Randy Orton, he probably won't be the face of the company but I can see him being the #2 guy who can still main event PPV's if need be and can fill the #1 spot for a short amount of time if he had to.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Also depends if they have him do the media thing too..

As of right now Cena generally is the only who does the talk show thing and what not...Miz lame ass too. :allen1 . 

Roman Reigns is attractive,..HE(*As well as THE SHIELD)* already have boatloads of female fans...just imagine if they have Reigns do a few tv appearances, and what not...with the right booking I honestly think his popularity could be rivaling Cena's in a year or two...and by popularity I mean..actual popularity, despite his boos he is the most well known wrestler around right now when The Rock isn't making appearances.

Give Roman Reigns an Orton like push and he'll be fucking golden...


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Leaving him alone in the survivor series match only showed off his weak spots to me. Breaking him off from the shield will only leave him in the same situation as ryback. He's great in the shield but he's with a better worker and talker.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

RebelArch86 said:


> Leaving him alone in the survivor series match only showed off his weak spots to me. Breaking him off from the shield will only leave him in the same situation as ryback. He's great in the shield but he's with a better worker and talker.


Ryback was over as fuck though..people on the forums were the only ones who were shitting on him, regardless the guy was getting huge pops,reactions when he was face.

WWE could give two shits if smarks see flaws like mic skills or things of that nature. As long as they book him good he could go far, working with the right talent is key,and good material. Orton has been mega over despite for a good amount of time just floating around through random fueds. I would wager that Orton's look and his fued with HHH played a huge part in that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> Also depends if they have him do the media thing too..
> 
> As of right now Cena generally is the only who does the talk show thing and what not...Miz lame ass too. :allen1 .
> 
> ...


Interviews is where Reigns outshines the other two. In promos Ambrose will always be gold but in one on one interviews not so much. You can watch some interviews on youtube around wrestlemania access to see what I mean. He's a good media talker, he just needs to bring it over to the ring.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Ryback didn't fail. He was thrown onto a sword by the WWE so that the Rock looked strong beating a long reigning champ. Ryback was still super over when they demoted him and started bitching him out. His momentum was killed by shit booking.

Why is that so hard for the Internet to comprehend.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Ryback didn't fail. He was thrown onto a sword by the WWE so that the Rock looked strong beating a long reigning champ. Ryback was still super over when they demoted him and started bitching him out. His momentum was killed by shit booking.
> 
> Why is that so hard for the Internet to comprehend.


This.

WWE wrote themselves into a corner by subbing Ryback in for an injured Cena. They either had to have Ryback take the title off Punk or job Ryback out. They chose the latter to sell Rock vs. Punk. They certainly didn't want to hotshot the title between Ryback and Punk. Ryback was very, very over at the time and had never regained his momentum.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

certainly has the look they like.

I don't see him winning the Rumble, but I see him putting on a good performance, 30 minutes or so and a half dozen eliminations.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If Roman Reigns doesn't become a star, then it's his fault. There's no way he gets the kind of booking that Punk or Bryan get. Those two got over in spite of bad booking and the office not being 100% behind them. HHH and Vince are completely behind Reigns so he has no reason to fail other than not living up to the hype he has built.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes he can, has the look, ability but I'm not sure about his mic skills. Yeah he has done those backstage segments but I wonder what he's like in the ring cutting a promo.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's Bryan or Punks Rumble next year imo. 

Reigns push should start soon but slllloooooooooowwwwwllllllyyyyyyy


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I think Reigns needsa slow build and to be the uppermidcard destroyer.

The guy that the main event heel gets put into a mtch with but still shits himself, like Kane in the early 2000s.


----------



## andersonlucy (Sep 17, 2015)

I love Roman Reigns he will be star. He worn vest in wrestle mania i liking this vest every fans want to get visit Celebs Leather Jackets dot com.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Ugh, an old thread being pushed up again. Well before it gets closed for being too dated, I find this thread funny because this would have been a much better way to do it. We're almost 2 years after this and this has taken too long to execute. :lol


----------

